# Do you remember Itsme



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Itsme befriended us about 3 years ago, we visited he with her two kittens and handled them a lot to prevent them growing up as wild things.
The two kittens that are now of course cats, still remember me because I see them when I go to Horst for eggs and they still want picking up for a cuddle. Itsme their Mum deserted Horst and went to live the other side of the road. Whenever I walked that way I would just call her name and she would be there like a shot to be picked up and cuddled. Since I came home in October I haven´t seen her and this Morning Horst told me she had to be put to sleep because she was very ill, she had a worm in her liver due to eating too many Mice Horst says. So sad.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's not really a 'like' Jan.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I have often wondered about her Jan, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We thought it wouldn´t be fare adopting her remember because we thought she would outlive us, well she outlived one but not the other. 
She was such a little darling, she loved Motley. If she had been with me though, it would have been yet another heartbreak, this way there´s some distance.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Jan.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It sounds as though she had a lovely life with lots of freedom.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> It sounds as though she had a lovely life with lots of freedom.


Freedom she had Pat, but would only go a certain distance from her home, when she walked with us she would stop at the same spot every time, turn round and go back towards her home patch.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Such a shame. But she did have a good life by the sounds of it.


----------

